# Table saw top



## Iwf (4 Dec 2016)

I recently bought a Makita site saw (Makita 2712), around which I've built a table saw.

After a few months use, I've realised the pressed metal top isn't optimal, so I was thinking of replacing it with a smaller sheet of aluminium maybe 10mm think , with a slot cut for the saw blade, and holes for supporting the saw itself.

I could have a go at myself , but I wondered if there was anyone here on the forum, who fancied it a paid project, or could recommend a firm who might help.

Cheers


----------



## Iwf (4 Dec 2016)

Ok then 

If I'm going yo do this myself how would I calculate the thickness of plate needed to support a 45kg saw motor assembly.

6,8, or 10mm


----------



## skipdiver (4 Dec 2016)

I know nothing of working with metal but would be interested on your thoughts of the saw. I'm looking for a portable saw i can store away when not in use. The thing that puts me off these saws is the noise of the motor. Do you find it loud?

Sorry i'm no help with the metal top.


----------



## Harbo (4 Dec 2016)

A drawing or photo of your intentions might help


----------



## Racers (5 Dec 2016)

You will end up with lots of black marks on the wood from the aluminium unless you get it anodised.

It might be cheaper to buy a table saw!

Pete


----------



## Iwf (5 Dec 2016)

I'll post some photos tomorrow along with a better description of the requirement.

Had my shop been anything normal then I'd have probably bought a proper saw with a cast iron top, but my shop is actually an attic, so anything normal would have been to heavy.

Once stripped of the legs and mounted in a decent frame the 2kw induction motor drives a 315mm blade beautifully though the 13amp plug supplied is useless. It really needs a 16amp supply, but that's another story.

I think the rip fence and mitre supplied with it are useless for real woodworking so they went too. 

So basically I spend £350 on a super motor around which I'm building up the table. 

The problem with the supplied pressed metal top is that it's 580mm by 850, with the motor suspended by 6 m6 bolts underneath. My thinking is a smaller plate within a wooden frame. Of course I could simply hang the motor underneath some 18mm ply but then I lose 18mm of saw depth.

Anyhow photos tomorrow


----------



## Phil1975 (13 Dec 2016)

I have a cast Iron top & fence from a Startrite TA165 table saw lying around that you can have for cheap if that's any use? There may be some way of grafting your saw under the cast top & you then get a fence that works with it.

I bought a saw, which it turns out had a repaired arbour, so waited for a second saw & then built one good saw from the two & now have a pile of spares.


----------

